# Heat transfer vinyl durability



## rebeccap0 (Apr 3, 2017)

What is considered good durability for heat transfer vinyl and what exactly does durability mean?

Plato


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

25+ wash/dry cycles


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

My experience is 25 washes is good. However, there are cases the shirt starts to fall apart before the vinyl does, going way beyond 25 washes. I find metallic HTV will lose it's sheen too fast for my liking, in the 15-25 wash range.

If the press was good, with the right heat and the right pressure, you can go beyond 25. If those were not right, then the vinyl tends to start to peel off.


----------

